# most eventful labour you know off?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

What is the most eventful labour you have had or know off?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh I get it now. 

My two kids got spit right out, they were tiny things though.

I've heard of nightmares that last up to a week. No kidding.


----------



## chatabox (May 4, 2016)

Do you mean as in a labour and delivery of a baby?


----------

